# Os X sur un iMac ?



## Yggdrasill (23 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

Ce midi en allant à la bibliothèque de l'école, je m'appretais à aller trouvé refuge à toute cette sauvagerie windowsienne sur le seul apple de toute la bibliothèque, lorsqu'on m'annonça qu'il était HS !
Je parle un peu avec la responsable et lui demande ce qui ne va pas, elle me dit qu'il ne fonctionne plus (problème logiciel d'après ce qu'elle m'a raconté) et qu'il vont surement le laisser pourrir dans un coin car on ne sait pas installer de nouvelle applic dessus (c'est un iMac, c'est malheureusement tout ce que je sais sur lui). La seule solution pour sauver le petit, serait de lui faire faire tourner Os X car alors ils pourront utiliser des applic récentes.

Il me semble avoir lu qq part sur le net que c'était réalisable, mais je ne sais plus ou j'avais vu cela, est-ce que certains d'entre vous seraient des iMac-user? pcq ca me ferait vraiment mal au ventre de laisser dans cet état !

Merci !


----------



## Niconemo (23 Mars 2006)

Je suppose que tu parles d'un iMac cathodique (car les iMacs existent toujours, même s'ils on changé 2 fois de forme).

Après ça dépends du modèle d'iMac... Mais je connais plein d'iMac cathodiques qui tournent sur les dernières versions de Mac OS X installée de la manière la plus naturelle qui soit 

Cela dit, "problème logiciel", même sous Mac OS 9, ce n'est pas un motif valable pour mettre un Mac au rebus ! C'est quand même plus facile de régler un "problème logiciel" sur un Mac que sur un PC... pour peu qu'on se penche sur la question, bien sur...


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

Normalement, avec assez de RAM et d'espace disque, OSX ira bien dessus. Tu peux aussi lui réinstaller le système d'origine non ? Ils ont toujours les CD archivés dans les bibliothèques


----------



## jpvinel (23 Mars 2006)

ça dépend de la version de l'imac : si c'est un Imac à tiroir, comme le mien, il ne lit pas les DVD, et donc impossible d'installer Tiger (dvds d'installation).

Mais on m'a dit que je pouvais aller jusqu'à Panther.


----------



## chroukin (23 Mars 2006)

jpvinel a dit:
			
		

> ça dépend de la version de l'imac : si c'est un Imac à tiroir, comme le mien, il ne lit pas les DVD, et donc impossible d'installer Tiger (dvds d'installation).
> 
> Mais on m'a dit que je pouvais aller jusqu'à Panther.


Apple fournit les CD d'installation aussi, sur simple demande


----------



## Yggdrasill (23 Mars 2006)

Merci a tous pour vos reponses.
C'est effectivement un iMac Cathodique mais je n'en sais pas plus. Il est vert  mais je doute que ca vous aide grandement.
Par contre, ce n'est pas un lecteur a tirroir mais un mange-disque.
Ils ont tjs les cd d'install du systeme d'origine mais il ne veulent pas le remettre car "il n'est pas capable de faire tourner les dernieres applic" (par contre au labos, on tourne tjs sous dos...)
Enfin soit, demain je m'ammene à l'ecole avec mes cd de panther et Zoup, on va lui redonner la santé au pauvre petit !


----------



## wolverine (23 Mars 2006)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, "problème logiciel", même sous Mac OS 9, ce n'est pas un motif valable pour mettre un Mac au rebus ! C'est quand même plus facile de régler un "problème logiciel" sur un Mac que sur un PC... pour peu qu'on se penche sur la question, bien sur...



a mon avis si c'est le seul mac et qui n'y connaissent rien c'est une excuse bidon pour s'en debarasser!


----------



## macboy (23 Mars 2006)

simple question...
les applications ?? c'est quoi exactement traitement de texte??

interrogation de BD de la Bibliothèque

bien sûr le coup du CD de panther... on ne dira rien


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Mars 2006)

macboy a dit:
			
		

> bien sûr le coup du CD de panther... on ne dira rien



 

Effectivement c'est le seul mac de la biblio, on se demande meme ce qu'il fait la, vu que j'en suis le seul utilisateur d'apres la fiche d'utilisation que l'on doit remplir !

C'est bien pour ca que je me suis proposé de leurs en decharger si vraiment ce n'etait plus possible d'en avoir une utilisation scolaire... 

Possible aussi que leur empatie pour microsoft les poussent a se debarasser d'un ordinateur somme toute encore tres bien !


----------



## JPTK (24 Mars 2006)

Si c'est un vert, c'est au moins un 333 mhz, donc pas de soucis pour OSX, suffit d'avoir plus de 256 mo de ram et plutôt 512 et ça roule pour panther 10.3.9.


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

Tu vois tout s'arrange


----------



## Yggdrasill (24 Mars 2006)

Génial, je m'empresse d'apporter mes cd de panther à l'ecole ce lundi.. 
µon va lui refaire la santé au petit !


----------



## Niconemo (24 Mars 2006)

Je ne voudrais pas dire de bêtises mais est-ce qu'il ne risque pas d'y avoir besoin d'une mise à jour du firmware pour certaines machines ? J'ai une amie qui n'a jamais pu dépasser le 8.6 sur son iMac rose... Je n'ai pas pu essayer moi-même sur son Mac, donc je ne suis pas catégorique mais c'est clair qu'elle a un problème de compatibilité.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2006)

Oui, méfiance.... gaffe à mettre le firmware à jour avant de tenter une install de panther, sinon tu risques de bousiller le seul ordi valable de ta bibliothèque ! 
Ch'tit tour par là !


----------



## chroukin (24 Mars 2006)

Cool, je croyais que c'était une manip "non officielle" alors qu'en fait pas du tout


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (24 Mars 2006)

chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Cool, je croyais que c'était une manip "non officielle" alors qu'en fait pas du tout


 jamais trop tard..


----------



## grig (25 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est un vert, c'est au moins un 333 mhz, donc pas de soucis pour OSX, suffit d'avoir plus de 256 mo de ram et plutôt 512 et ça roule pour panther 10.3.9.


Bonjour,
J'ai un Lombard (333 mhz) sous Panther 192 Mo de RAM, et ça va très bien (évidemment, je ne fais pas tourner Photoshop dessus), mais comme j'ai également une partition en 9.2.2, je peux comparer et vous dire que le Panther est plus rapide que le Classic, il suffit de regarder le doc et stopper les applis qui ne servent pas pour éviter le swap. petit bémol pour Quicktime 7 qui peine sur les .avi, mais j'étais prévenu : Apple  précise bien que QT 7 exige 400 mhz minimum


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

grig a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai un Lombard (333 mhz) sous Panther 192 Mo de RAM, et ça va très bien (évidemment, je ne fais pas tourner Photoshop dessus), mais comme j'ai également une partition en 9.2.2, je peux comparer et vous dire que le Panther est plus rapide que le Classic, il suffit de regarder le doc et stopper les applis qui ne servent pas pour éviter le swap. petit bémol pour Quicktime 7 qui peine sur les .avi, mais j'étais prévenu : Apple  précise bien que QT 7 exige 400 mhz minimum



aplle es réglo


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> aplle es réglo


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

>



comment tu fais, tatoucompris, pour afficher moins de 5 caractère steplait


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> comment tu fais, tatoucompris, pour afficher moins de 5 caractère steplait


Ca sent la volonté de flood ça... vite un modo 





Remarque j'en fais pas moins dans ce sujet à flood 

Voici tout de même mon copier coller :



> diarrhée




C'est sérieux, je savais pas comment ça s'écrivait alors j'ai cherché dans google et il m'a donné l'orthographe exacte


----------



## JPTK (25 Mars 2006)

CLAY a dit:
			
		

> comment tu fais, tatoucompris, pour afficher moins de 5 caractère steplait




Je paye


----------



## CLAY (25 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Je paye




payes quoi toi? moi pas suivre tatouhoupacompri
HUGH!


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

Bon je suis désolé j'ai mal posté la nuit dernière : 



			
				chroukin a dit:
			
		

> Voici tout de même mon copier coller :
> 
> Citation:
> diarrhée
> ...



Mille excuses :rose: 

Si un modo peut supprimer la partie originale du post que je viens de citer c'est cool


----------



## GlobalCut (25 Mars 2006)

Bah faut assumer 


Je laissse :casse:


----------



## chroukin (25 Mars 2006)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Bah faut assumer
> 
> 
> Je laissse :casse:


OK pas de souci, c'était juste pour éviter le hors sujet inutile (pléonasme ).


----------



## Yggdrasill (27 Mars 2006)

Hobbes Ze Tiger a dit:
			
		

> Oui, méfiance.... gaffe à mettre le firmware à jour avant de tenter une install de panther, sinon tu risques de bousiller le seul ordi valable de ta bibliothèque !
> Ch'tit tour par là !




Effectivement tu fais bien de le dire car sinon je ne pense pas que qui que ce soit y aurait pensé !

Merci beaucoup pour l'info, allez hop -> favoris safari


----------



## MyHappyMac (4 Avril 2006)

Alors Yggdrasill, comment s'est passé le sauvetage ?  

On devrait décerner des médailles pour ce genre de bonne action !


----------



## Yggdrasill (12 Avril 2006)

Le sauvetage est toujours en cours, la bibliothécaire à plié et a commandé une barrette de ram pour booster l'iMac. J'attend la rentrée pour voir comment ça va se passer !


----------



## chroukin (12 Avril 2006)

Yggdrasill a dit:
			
		

> Le sauvetage est toujours en cours, la bibliothécaire à plié et a commandé une barrette de ram pour booster l'iMac. J'attend la rentrée pour voir comment ça va se passer !


Bon, on est sur la bonne voie


----------



## Potof (12 Avril 2006)

Personnelement, j'ai boosté mon Imac G3 350mHz avec 320 Mo de Ram avant d'installer Panther, et ma foi ça tourne plutôt bien. Je reconnais que photoshop prend son temps pour les affichages, mais ça marche quand même... Faut pas trop en demander non plus à ces petites bêtes... Elles sont déjà si design.
C'est une prousse, je connais pas ou peu d'utillisateurs d'imac G3 qui ont réussi à s'en séparer... Attachante petite bestiole. 
Même maintenant que j'ai un ibook G4, 1,42 GHz, j'arrive pas à lâcher mon imac et il m'arrive même de bosser dessus plutôt que sur l'ibook.
Je te soutiens grandement dans ta démarche pour sauver ce petit bout de rêve informatique. 

Adissiatz


----------

